# Waymo applies for California driverless testing permit



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

According to an anonymous source, the Chronicle reports, Waymo will begin testing sans-human safety drivers near its Mountain View headquarters. Once testing is established there, it will expand its test area to more of the greater Bay Area.
https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/waymo-california-driverless-test-permit/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Lol watch out pedestrians in California. You gon die


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Lol watch out pedestrians in California. You gon die


Update: Waymo responded to Red light video (self.SelfDrivingCars)

submitted 1 month ago * by whatasimpleton

I went to the Waymo website and sent a link to my video along with the date and time.

They responded the next day saying they would look into the incident in question.

The next day they sent me this.

We've reviewed all available data from the vehicle you referred to in the video. From this review, we've determined that our vehicle was being manually driven as it completed its left-hand turn onto West Frye Road. Prior to that, our vehicle in autonomous mode had moved toward the intersection with a flashing yellow light to position itself for the turn. As the light began to turn red, our vehicle remained stopped. However, our test driver made the decision to take over control of the vehicle to complete its turn. (Our analysis shows that had the test driver not taken over, the vehicle would have remained stopped due to the red light).

Original Post


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SelfDrivingCars/comments/7yk564

Aaaaaaaand Begin!

BULLSHIT THAT'S A BOGUS REDDIT POST MADE UP BY THE TOMATO!

WAYMO PAID THEM OFF!

BURN HER! BURN HER!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Update: Waymo responded to Red light video (self.SelfDrivingCars)
> 
> submitted 1 month ago * by whatasimpleton
> 
> ...


"Our analysis shows that had the test driver not taken over, the vehicle would have remained stopped due to the red light"-

Proof that what I've been saying all along is true: SDCs are "not ready for prime time"

As months pass, more incidents/proof will surface.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> "Our analysis shows that had the test driver not taken over, the vehicle would have remained stopped due to the red light"-
> 
> Proof that what I've been saying all along is true: SDCs are "not ready for prime time"
> 
> As months pass, more incidents/proof will surface.


The robot did the right thing. The human effed up. Get the lard bags off the road.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> The robot did the right thing. The human effed up. Get the lard bags off the road.


Just hanging out in the middle of the intersection after the light turned red would have been the right thing? I want some of what you're smokin!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Just hanging out in the middle of the intersection after the light turned red would have been the right thing? I want some of what you're smokin!


Oh *NOW* it's in the middle of the intersection. It was fine when the community was sure the robot was driving. Funny how that works.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Oh *NOW* it's in the middle of the intersection. It was fine when the community was sure the robot was driving. Funny how that works.


My mistake. I reviewed the stuff and what happened was the car stopped at the yellow light and would have stayed there- probably forever- had the driver not taken over.

So I was wrong about the car creeping up into the intersection but I was right about the tech having problems.

I guess the deal is there's some kind of left turning glitch in the computer. It's been mentioned before.

So... another concrete reason why SDCs are not ready for prime time.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> My mistake. I reviewed the stuff and what happened was the car stopped at the yellow light and would have stayed there- probably forever- had the driver not taken over.


Waymo has been driving in Phoenix with no safety driver since November. Are there Pacificas blocking intersections all over the valley?




iheartuber said:


> So I was wrong about the car creeping up into the intersection but I was right about the tech having problems.


You were right when you said you were wrong. Next time stop there.



iheartuber said:


> I guess the deal is there's some kind of left turning glitch in the computer. It's been mentioned before.


A lot of lies have been mentioned before by people trying to advance a false narrative. Such as not being able to drive on freeways, or drive in the rain, or make left turns.



iheartuber said:


> So... another concrete reason why SDCs are not ready for prime time.


So another specious argument that only serves to further damage the credibility of the "community."


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Waymo has been driving in Phoenix with no safety driver since November. Are there Pacificas blocking intersections all over the valley?
> 
> 
> You were right when you said you were wrong. Next time stop there.
> ...


Your debate strategies are pretty simplistic.

You tend to like to nitpick. The rationale is if you find one little thing wrong you can throw out the whole argument.

Whatever man, I'm seeing the big picture. Either waymo's Johnny robot taxi service is going to eclipse the taxi service that Uber (and Lyft) is doing... or it's not.

And that's it.

I gave you many reasons why I think it doesn't look good, and all you did was say they're crazy and stupid without really giving much reasoning why- just sort of "because you said so"

This debate is boring.

Results are all that matters

So let's see the results.

So far there really aren't any on the Waymo side

I know I know... "they're coming any day now!!" Yeah ok. Whatever you say...


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Your debate strategies are pretty simplistic.
> 
> You tend to like to nitpick. The rationale is if you find one little thing wrong you can throw out the whole argument.
> 
> ...


Yeah, go with that.

Video:
3:38 to 3:58






*Waymo CEO*:
We're going to start with a transportation service that is similar to the ride hailing companies that you know well today.

*NY Times*:
Let's talk about that. So you've got a trial going in Phoenix right, and you've said you're going to release a service before the end of the year.

*Waymo CEO*:
That's right.

Video:
22:00 to 23:00

*Waymo CEO*:
There certainly are enough markets to give us a long runway in terms of cities and markets to launch into. We're very optimistic how things will end up here in California as well. We do have a plan to move from city to city and what you'll see in our ramp plan, in our launch plan is we'll be tackling incremental complexity, incremental weather.

I should say that we'll be launching not with just a low speed, again I want to make this point clear, we're not going to be launching with a 25 mile per hour product or one that's focuses on a very very small geographical area or one that only picks up at certain points and only drops off at certain points.

We're talking about a full speed service that serves a very large geographical area with essentially unlimited pickup and drop off points. And our idea is to scale with that as the product specification to other markets that have increasing complexity as we go.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Yeah, go with that.
> 
> Video:
> 3:38 to 3:58
> ...


Your grandfather is adorable in this video


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> We're very optimistic how things will end up here in California as well.


Does anyone know what state Los Angeles is in?



iheartuber said:


> Your grandfather is adorable in this video


Translation: HOLY SHIT!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Translation: HOLY SHIT!


Actually no.

But you are pretty slow, I'm not surprised you didn't get it.

My reference actually had 2 meanings:

1. This guy is just another deluded old guy rambling on about BS
2 he's probably your grandfather. That's how you got your gig. (Nepotism)



tomatopaste said:


> Does anyone know what state Los Angeles is in?


Just so we're clear- the Waymo CEO (aka some old guy) rambled on about stuff that has a very low realistic chance of actually coming true in such a ridiculously short timeframe and I'm supposed to just believe him? To be extra clear his exact words were: "we're optimistic about California". Not we have evidence to prove this is going to happen in California just "we have a good feeling".

As they say on the Jersey Shore: "get the f- outta here!!!" (For extra effect, inagine that being said in a thick guido accent)


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> "we're optimistic about California"


He's referring to the regulatory environment in California. And guess what, he was right, imagine that. Google will be driving with no one in the driver's seat in San Francisco metro within weeks. It's almost like CA politicians know better than to bite the hands that feed them.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> He's referring to the regulatory environment in California. And guess what, he was right, imagine that. Google will be driving with no one in the driver's seat in San Francisco metro within weeks. It's almost like CA politicians know better than to bite the hands that feed them.


Again, you do this all the time and now he's doing it: you take one little piece of info, you hype it up, and then you try to make it sound like that's going to lead to the mother lode.

For example: let's say California regulation is friendly to Waymo. Ok, so what? I've been very clear from the start that I'm only interested in the bottom line: is this Waymo robo taxi going to be bigger than Uber or not?

To get there you're going to have to pass through "Waymo" Gates than just getting state regulation.

In the end Waymo is going to have to prove themselves competent enough to run a successful taxi business, and the public has to support it.

So far, you have disrespected the taxi business by saying in effect "it's so easy anyone can do it"

And you've disrespected the pax by saying in effect "they're so stupid of course they will be our customers in droves"

So with all that disrespect what makes you think waymo will be successful?

Unless of course the official stance from Waymo is much more respectful than what you've written and they should in fact distance themselves from you?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> So far, you have disrespected the taxi business by saying in effect "it's so easy anyone can do it"


You have disrespected God. A mind is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> You have disrespected God. A mind is a terrible thing to waste.
> 
> View attachment 223681


You disrespect God, too

Every sperm you waste when you touch yourself could be a little Tomato, Jr

Sad.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

So, at what point does the gov step in and talk about public safety and SDC testing?

If you have money make your own little city and hire people willing to die for your testing, let's compare the driver with the best record in the country to an SDC, if you can do better than him (obviously not her LOL), then you get to put your crap on the streets, a mere red light ran over or an accident caused by you is already a big NO-NO to more testing until you ****ing fix your bugs.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It's just going to take a few more deaths so shut it all down. We just need one of the big SDC advocates to lose his daughter to one of these deathtraps til it finally gets shut down.


----------

